# Speedcube.app



## alecrios (Apr 6, 2019)

*Speedcube.app*

Speedcube.app is modern puzzle-solving timer, built as a progressive web app optimized for both desktop and mobile use. Special attention has been paid to its design and the user experience.

*Link*

https://speedcube.app/

*Features*

*Color-coded scrambles* - Each turn of the scramble is displayed in the color of its corresponding face (U is white, F is green, etc). This is a unique feature that makes scrambles easier to read.

*All WCA puzzle types* - Supports 2×2×2–7×7×7, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, and Square-1.

*Random-state scramble generation* - All puzzle modes provide high-quality random-state scrambles (except the big cubes).

*Fast scramble generation* - Scramble generation takes place on separate JavaScript thread so that those computations don't clog up the main thread. Scrambles are also pre-generated and kept in memory so that they can be provided instantly upon request.

*WCA inspection* - You can enable a 15-second inspection period, complete with professionally-recorded audio cues at 8 and 12 seconds.

*Sessions* - Any number of sessions can be created and given custom names. Sessions can be easily renamed and deleted at any time.

*Penalties* - Solves can be marked with DNF and +2 penalties. Penalties can be added and removed at any time.

*Statistics* - There is a statistics view with data about the solves within each session, including averages of 5 and 12.

*Full-screen mode* - Hide the header and footer to prevent distractions.

*Timer action buttons* - Add a penalty, delete the solve, change timer settings, and more right from the timer tab.

*Keyboard shortcuts* - Many functions can be accessed via hotkeys. For example, hit 1, 2, or 3 to change the solve status to OK, +2, or DNF, respectively. Click the help icon for a full list of shortcuts.

*Custom user settings* - Hide clock while solving, enable inspection period, enable inspection audio cues.

*Multiple Languages* - Available in English and Spanish. 

*Solve exporting* - Solves can be downloaded in multiple data formats and file types.

*Local storage* - Data is stored in your browser so there is no need to create an account. Note that you will lose all your sessions and solves if you clear your browsing data. Be sure to export the data you want to keep.

*Offline mode* - The web app is fully functional even without an internet connection.

*Fully responsive* - The interface displays correctly on all devices no matter the size.

*Dark color scheme* - The color scheme is easy on the eyes, ideal for late night solving.

*Simple and intuitive* - The interface is clean and easy to use.

*Feedback*

Thanks for checking it out! Let me know what you think either here or by using the contact link on the website.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 7, 2019)

I’d use it if it had WCA clock scrambles. Just saying.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2019)

I like the idea of coloring each turn based on the color of the center piece


----------



## alecrios (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks, Filipe!

Pushed a new update.

2.1.0

- Added escape key binding to cancel a solve or inspection
- Added stats for latest 100 solves


----------

